# whelen edge 9000 wiring questions



## pipelayer (Oct 6, 2013)

i have an old whelen edge 9000, and after doing a few searches on here and google, i cannot find the wiring diagram for this lightbar, im wondering if anyone has any insight, also, my two lights in the center, which i believe are the takedowns, are amber lenses, can i switch those out for clear lenses? ok, so on to the wiring, i have a large red (power) and large black (ground), then i have 1 small wires.
white/black, orange/black, yellow/black, red/black

white orange brown green and yellow, blue violet and grey,

then in the same area is one larger white and larger black wire, as well as a bare wire next to the black jacket. i have no pictures, if anyone could point me how to post them i will. im dumbfounded because both wiring diagrams i have found from whelen show completely different wires, and colors, for the same model lightbar. any help is greatly appreciated. i would love to use this on my truck this season!


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

What's your problem?


----------



## pipelayer (Oct 6, 2013)

Need a wiring schematic on it, and if someone has wired one up just need some insight on where to start. Also, if I hook up 12v power to it will it illuminate like a running light At all?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Where to start what? 
You have a red and black wire pwr and gnd Try it and see what happens


----------



## pipelayer (Oct 6, 2013)

I did, nothing. Hence my question if I hook power up to it wi it illuminate like a running light on a truck. I took it apart, sort of, no blown fuses or anything. I need a place to start to get the thing to work or wire it into the truck to get it to work properly


----------



## pipelayer (Oct 6, 2013)

I know for a fact this bar was working prior, because the person I bought it from had it working on their car


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

contact whelen. they will email you the proper wiring diagram. 
the lights with amber lenses are most likely flashers. but you can remove the flasher and amber lenses if you want to use them as takedowns or work lights. that is what i did with the fereral jetsonics. removed the flasher and amber lenses and made the rears work lights.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

You need to see what modules you have. Once you get that number there are diagrams out there.
Sounds like you have a UB412 power supply. I am not saying that this is correct but here is what I have. I copied it from accel spread sheet so all the stuff does not line up.

Wire Color Function
Black Ground
Black w/white Tracer	Ground
Red Strobe
Blue Front Wig Wag
Brown Rear Wig Wag
Green Left Alley
Yellow Right Alley
Orange 12v Steady Burn (Wig Wags)


UB412 Power Supply Input	
Red Power input
Black Ground
Brown Flash Pattern const. +12 sequential
Blue Communications wire
Green Communications wire
Violet Low Power
Gray Control Line outlets 2&3
White Control Line outlets 1&4
Output connector UB412 12 PIN	
Brown Anode +
Red Anode +
Black Tube Ground
Black Tube Ground
Green Trigger 1
Blue Trigger 2
White Anode +
Yellow Anode +
Black/white Tube Ground
Black/white Tube Ground
White/Violet Trigger 3
Gray Trigger 4


----------



## pipelayer (Oct 6, 2013)

TJS;1831728 said:


> You need to see what modules you have. Once you get that number there are diagrams out there.
> Sounds like you have a UB412 power supply. I am not saying that this is correct but here is what I have. I copied it from accel spread sheet so all the stuff does not line up.
> 
> Wire Color Function
> ...


That all seems about right, I did contact whelen and I'm in the process of finding out which schematic I need to properly install this bar, but for the time being, to put temp power to it, could I put 12v to the power and ground then to the white and yellow just to get it to work? I just wanna see something out of it, to start with


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

I am assuming you have the UB412.
So to bench test it make sure you have ALL the grounds connected.
Connect the Red main power wire(s).
Brown wire input controls sequence if you have it. Don't need the violet one. That is for low voltage.

To Strobe:
Connect the Gray input wire to +12v
Connect the White Input wire to +12v

Alley Lights:
Connect the Green input wire to +12v for Left Alley light
Connect the Yellow input wire to +12v for Right Alley light

Take downs:
Connect the Orange Input wire to +12v

Or to Wig Wag
Connect the Blue input wire to +12v for front Wig Wag
Connect the Brown input wire to +12v for rear Wig Wag

Again. Connect these at your own risk cause you never stated what module(s) you have in the bar and I am not there.

Also note the WIG WAG circuit board is separate and not part of the strobe module. So the Brown wire to the strobe module controls the sequence and has nothing to do with the WIG WAGS


----------



## pipelayer (Oct 6, 2013)

TJS;1831829 said:


> I am assuming you have the UB412.
> So to bench test it make sure you have ALL the grounds connected.
> Connect the Red main power wire(s).
> Brown wire input controls sequence if you have it. Don't need the violet one. That is for low voltage.
> ...


This all sounds correct, other than the 12 pin connector, there's nothing of the sort on this lightbar, it at some point could've been removed


----------



## pipelayer (Oct 6, 2013)

i got it to work. TJS that was a huge help, but I only took a baby step, by touching grey to 12v power I got the end/center to come on, I believe theyre wig wags, they don't seem to strobe.. I could be wrong, this thing is old. by touching blue to 12v I got the center to come on. id like to get it all working properly, and utilize whichever wiring Is there to get it to strobe and somehow get takedowns in there. that's really all im looking for, nothing crazy, if I can keep the end wig wags, or strobes whichever they are, and eliminate the center, and replace the light heads with takedowns and clear lenses, then I will be more than happy with this lightbar. TJS, since youre only in Fairfield, I owe you a beer buddy


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

What module is it inside the bar.


----------



## pipelayer (Oct 6, 2013)

When I take the bar apart, will there be a clearly marked number on the circuit board, where am I looking?


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

I have a couple of modules I will let go for cheap. They are faster strobing than the older ones. I have to dig in my box of goodies to see what I have. How many strobes do you want. The modules I have control 4 strobes. You can put two modules in one bar. I am going a different route with my custom shortened bar. I have to get back on that project. You have inspired me.
Here is what the modules looks like. There is a label on these the indicate what the model module is.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Pipelayer-where in CT are you.

Here is my Whelen Narrowing project.
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=147496&highlight=narrowing


----------



## pipelayer (Oct 6, 2013)

milford. since youre only a stonesthrow from me, and I do a lot of work in Fairfield, and surrounding towns. (plumber) would you meet up and show me some stuff with the lightbar modules and how to set them up, this is my first go round with a lightbar ever. ill get you that beer that's owed lol


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

No problem.


----------



## pipelayer (Oct 6, 2013)

send me a PM and let me know what your schedule is like


----------

